# mixing CRS with cherry shrimp



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

will they interbreed?

some say yes, some say no ... and I don't know.

I have a fluval ubi tank with cherry... I want to add some 10 crystal reds but I won't if they interbreed.

thanks.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

no they dont interbreed.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can search online for something called a "Shrimp breeding Chart" that will tell you what species are safe, and what species should not be mixed.

Additionally you should know, that while Cherries have good survival in almost any water types, CRS need more stable and defined parametres, and so you'll need to focus on acheiving and maintaining that for the CRS's wellbeing.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*You can keep them together*



patricka said:


> will they interbreed?
> 
> some say yes, some say no ... and I don't know.
> 
> ...


They will NOT interbreed, they have different genes. Look here: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding

Make your tank ready for crystal red shrimps before getting them. Cherry shrimps will adapt to soft water that crystal shrimps need.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so my ubi is setup to 26degrees it's been running for a least 2 months.

cherry's are doing great, tank is planted of course, moss balls, wood and such.

is 26degrees too much for crystal reds?

water parameters are good, I change water once every 2 weeks... I have only 15 to 20 cherry reds.

thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

patricka said:


> so my ubi is setup to 26degrees it's been running for a least 2 months.
> 
> cherry's are doing great, tank is planted of course, moss balls, wood and such.
> 
> ...


They will there. 
26C is a little too high for crystals, it's better so set up 24C degrees.

Breeding CRS is different. They need more care. Look at this article: http://planetinverts.com/breeding softwater shrimp by kenshin.html
Your need to know your PH, GH and KH to be more confident with this.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

patricka said:


> will they interbreed?
> 
> some say yes, some say no ... and I don't know.
> 
> thanks.


I just wanna know who actually said "yes"


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> I just wanna know who actually said "yes"


the store I go to...

I've asked this question already not sure if it was here or elsewhere and the answer was no so I wasn't sure anymore and did not want to put money if they interbreed.

so now that I'm sure and I have all the requirements, water ph of 6.6, I know my water is soft but I wll test it, I just have to do water changes per week instead of every 2 weeks and I have some good amount of plants, 2 big moss ball, java moss and grass plant.

I just need a heater now that I can preset to 24 because my heater is not adjustable it's set to 26 can't be changed.

thanks everyone for the information.


----------

